# Organic Fertilizer



## BuddhaBuds (Aug 18, 2005)

Another question for the experts.

  I wish to have all organic plants, since they shall be used for medicine.

  Can anyone recommend a safe organic alternative to chemical fertilizers?


Thank you for any advice

 Buddha Bud


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 19, 2005)

Alot of companys have organic fertilizers. Foxfarm is one of them. Pure blend pro is another. I think genral hydroponics makes an organic for hydro. Just go to your  grow shop and ask. I'm sure they have more then one shelf of organic fertilizers.


----------

